# Vaccination for Africa at Al Mankhool Clinic



## meks (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello,

I will travel to Kenya and Nigeria shortly. Which vaccinations shall I go for at Al Mankhool Clinic and what the total cost is?

Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Have you tried phoning them?


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

You really need to speak to the hospital or clinic yourself, no one on here knows your medical history or what vaccinations you already have. 

If you are leaving in the very near future you've possibly left it too late for some of optional vaccinations (like ones for hepatitis A and B) to be effective anyway. 

There is a malaria risk, preventative treatments vary in severity of side affects and cost greatly. 

Check Yellow Fever requirement with booking agent or clinic. Some African countries will not allow you to cross borders without an immunisation certificate for this.


----------

